# Alternatives for litter? Have you tried newspaper?



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello all,

Snowed in, out of litter. Read somewhere you can shred newspaper in long strips and your cat will use it like litter. Of course the plan, when I read it, was to use a combination and gradually wean your cat off litter, but huh. With the snow and temps: no chance. It's newspaper or nothing, ya furry poop-machine!

Has anyone had any experience with newspaper? I'm really hoping it works, as I have an ongoing supply of newspaper, but not of litter (except at the store, of course)

She's a smart cat; I'm hoping she gets it. :shrug: time will tell!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Some cats aren't picky, so it's worth a try.

Do you have chickens? Chicken feed works well. Some cats will also use shavings, so if you have other livestock and are using shavings you could try that.

Kids have a sandbox? I know it snow covered and frozen, but maybe you could chip up enough?

I'd put out boxes with as many different types of "litter" as possible so the cat(s) can choose what they like best.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would tend to use newspaper as a last resort as the cat may think it is ok to use even when the litter supply is replenished. If there is nothing else then shred the paper so she doesn't get the idea that newspapers on the floor are the new litter box.

Willow101


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Pine shavings, pine pellets, rabbit feed, sand- all work better than newspaper. The smell in your house will be horrible with newspaper. Need something that will absorb well and encase the poop completely (newspaper will have open spaces).


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Isn't this weather great? I live in another part of the coutry from you but the weather is really nasty. Knew it was coming, too and I still didn't get cat litter yesterday! :grit: I am not out but if this stupid snow stalls, I will be. That is something I am really anal (pun intended) about having in stock, too, go figure. I know I have some potting soil out in the garage, that might help in the newspaper if the stuff is really shredded. Do you have a shredder? 
LOL at calling your kitty a poop machine, I have seven in the house and one puppy, I think they all eat way too much. Best of luck on your litter situation and the weather.:benice:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've only seen newspaper strips used as a top dressing to ordinary litter. My favorite litter is the loosened soil way out back.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Mine gets mad when I fool around with litters and poops in the tub. I usually find it at 4:30 AM as I am staggering in blind half sleep to take a shower.

I would second the chicken pellets, sand, etc. Whatever can be used to cover up the mess by the cat when she is done.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

She peed in it. She howled after, but not real loud, like she does when it hasn't been cleaned fer awhile. Just a minor yowl. And shook her paws once each. We'll see about the more solid stuff.

It's so cold in the porch I couldn't even smell the pee. Hm. Of course the cold out there killed the aloes, too. Maybe the lack of discernible odor will be a good thing.

Hang in there, cat, it ain't lovely for us, either!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

You can use oatmeal or whole wheat, too if you have any.

I used to work for a vet who only used newspaper in the litter boxes. I've been thinking about trying it here with our cats but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL, Elizabeth. Oatmeal may even be cheaper than regular litter, I'll have to check on that. !

I love you guys, what a lot of good solutions! 

Probably tomorrow I can get some more of that nasty clay litter. BUT I'm thinking of appropriating the shredded stuff from work (shredded with a real shredder, not my hands)

Regards to all! And many thanks!


----------



## Dodgegal79 (Aug 29, 2008)

Mine like to pee in the woodbox beside the stove. Not sure if thats a help, but wood wast, shaving are a good alternative. I don't like picking wood up to put in the srove and smelling cat pee on my hands thou.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Probably not as useful as some other suggestions, but I had a cat with a nasty open abscess at the base of his tail. To keep clay litter out of it, the vet suggested I use pinto beans as litter. 

The cat was less than thrilled, but he did use them. It stunk, but worked.

I keep meaning to get around to toilet training the cats, you know, to use the actual toilet. It'd sure save on litter costs.

-- Leva


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

popcorn kernels work too ...un-popped


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Minelson said:


> popcorn kernels work too ...un-popped


Hmm, they might be more absorbent if popped though


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

titansrunfarm said:


> Hmm, they might be more absorbent if popped though


But if you pop it you have to eat it and it won't make it to the litter box


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

You are so helpful. Thank you so much. Silver won't be using the box any more. There's no good way to say it but since I started the question her health took a downward turn and I euthanized her the 24th. 

It got so that it wasn't a life. She was always cheerful; how do they do that?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I too am amazed sometimes at how cheerful pets can be at the end, even when they are suffering.


----------

